# هل يوجد وضوء في المسيحية؟



## مصري م1 (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*هل الديانة المسيحية تفرض على معتنيقيها الوضوء أو ما شابهه ، قبل آداء الصلاة ، كما عند المسلمين؟*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (23 ديسمبر 2011)

لا يوجد عندنا فروض للصلاة
 لا يوجد عندنا وضوء
​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*ولماذا الوضوء قبل الصلاة !!!!!!!!!!!

ولماذا بهذه الأعداد بالذات !!!!!!!!!

*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*وبخصوص الإسم الذى وضعته لذاتك

فلى تعليق لو سمحت

وهو أن التوحيد الحقيقى موجود فى الإله الواحد الحقيقى ، المعلن عنه فى الكتاب المقدس ، والذى نعبده نحن المسيحيين 

فليس كل توحيد هو توحيد مقدس 

لأن عبدة الشيطان يؤمنون بشيطان واحد أحد

+++ هذه مجرد ملحوظة عابرة ، بعد إذنك*


----------



## صوت الرب (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*بالتأكيد لا ... لأن إلهنا لا ينظر للخارج و ينسى الداخل
و الكتاب المقدس يخبرنا في  صموئيل الأول 16 7
فنظرة الرب تختلف عن نظرة الإنسان، لأن الإنسان ينظر إلى المظهر الخارجي وأما الرب فإنه ينظر إلى القلب».

ألله يريد قلبا طاهرا و ليس رجل أو يد نظيفة
فإن سرقت بيدك فلن يراها الله نظيفة إن غسلتها بالماء
المهم ما في داخلك هل هو طاهر أم لا *


----------



## The Antiochian (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*هذا كوننا كبشر نهتم للمظهر الخارجي ، والظهور بمظهر جميل أمام الوزير ، أما الرب فيهمه القلب الجميل .*
*أيهما يفضل الرب صلاةً مني مع غسل يدي ؟؟ أم من ذاك الراهب نقي القلب الذي زهد بالدنيا وذهب ليعيش منفرداً بقلاية معزولة في جبل ليبتعد عن كل ما يخص الدنيا وينفرد بالصلاة ؟؟؟ ستكون يدا الراهب ملوثتين بالتراب وملابسه قذرة وممزقة ، فمن صلاته أنقى وأفضل وأسمى ؟؟ أنا المغتسل أم هو ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## MAJI (24 ديسمبر 2011)

مصري م1 قال:


> *هل الديانة المسيحية تفرض على معتنيقيها الوضوء أو ما شابهه ، قبل آداء الصلاة ، كما عند المسلمين؟*


الصلاة في المسيحية ليس لها طقوس لاقبلها ولابعدها.
الصلاة في المسيحية علاقة وكلام مباشر بين الانسان وربه ولاتعتمد على
1- نظافة  المصلي
2- وضع المصلي
3-وقت للصلاة
4-مكان المصلي
انها تعتمد على نية المصلي الصادقة في الاعتراف بخطاياه والتوبة اليه.


----------



## Fr.markorios (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*ماهو الوضوء سوى غسل الإنسان يدية ورجليه ورأسه قبل الصلاة
لذلك بالنسبة للمسيحيين فهم لابد أن يحضروا الصلوات والجسد فى حالة نظيفة
والكاهن يغسل يديه ثلاث مرات فى القداس الإلهى مرتين بالماء والثالثة بالبخور ولما يغسل يديه بالماء يغسل على ثلاث مرات فيقول فى أول مرة "أغسل يدىَّ بالنقاوة فأطوف مذبحك يارب لأسمع صوت تسبيحك" ثم يقول فى الثانية "إنضح علىَّّ بزوفاك فأطهر" وفى الثالثة يقول "إغسلنى فأبيض أكثر من الثلج"
ولكن ليس هذا هو المهم ولكن المهم هو نظافة الداخل أيضاً وهناك العديد من الآيات التى تتكلم عن نظافة الداخل فهو أهم من الخارج

أولاً:- مايدل على غسيل الجسد موجود بالكتاب المقدس بالعهد القديم
لقد إهتم العهد القديم بغسيل الجسد كما اهتم بغسيل الروح ولكن لما جاء السيد المسيح له المجد عاب عليهم تفرسهم فى غسيل الجسد دون النظر أو الإهتمام بغسيل الروح فهو لم ينقض ماجاء به العهد القديم من غسل الجسد ولكنه أكد على غسل الروح
"فقال الرب لموسى اذهب الى الشعب و قدسهم اليوم و غدا و ليغسلوا ثيابهم ... 14 فانحدر موسى من الجبل الى الشعب وقدس الشعب وغسلوا ثيابهم" (خر10:19-14) طبعاً إن كانوا سيغسلون ثيابهم فبالأولى أجسادهم
"و هذا ما تصنعه لهم لتقديسهم ليكهنوا لي ... 4 و تقدم هرون و بنيه الى باب خيمة الاجتماع و تغسلهم بماء" (خر1:29-4)
"18 وتصنع مرحضة من نحاس وقاعدتها من نحاس للإغتسال وتجعلها بين خيمة الإجتماع والمذبح وتجعل فيها ماء 19 فيغسل هرون وبنوه أيديهم وأرجلهم منها 20 عند دخولهم إلى خيمة الإجتماع يغسلون بماء لئلا يموتوا أو عند إقترابهم الى المذبح للخدمة ليوقدوا وقوداً للرب 21 يغسلون أيديهم وأرجلهم لئلا يموتوا ويكون لهم فريضة أبدية له ولنسله في أجيالهم" (خر18:30-21)
ومن آيات غسل الروح فى العهد القديم
"اغسل يدي في النقاوة فأطوف بمذبحك يارب" (مز6:26)
"غسلت بالنقاوة يدىَّ" (مز13:73)
"إغسلني كثيراً من إثمي ومن خطيتي طهرني 3 لأني عارف بمعاصي وخطيتي أمامي دائماً ... 7 طهرني بالزوفا فأطهر إغسلني فأبيض أكثر من الثلج" (مز2:51-7)
"اغسلي من الشر قلبك يا اورشليم لكي تخلصي الى متى تبيت في وسطك افكارك الباطلة" (إر14:4)

ثانياً:- مايدل على أهمية الغسيل الروحى عن الغسيل الجسدى
لما رأى الفريسيين والكتبة التلاميذ يأكلون فى الموائد الطقسية بأيدى غير مغسولة باعتناء (مغسولة ولكن ليس بطريقة الطقس المعروف) لأن بدون هذه الطريقة فى الغسيل لايأكلون سألوا السيد المسيح له المجد "لماذا لايسلك تلاميذك حسب تقليد الشيوخ بل يأكلون خبزاً بأيد غير مغسولة 6 فأجاب وقال لهم حسناً تنبأ إشعياء عنكم أنتم المرائين كما هو مكتوب هذا الشعب يكرمني بشفتيه وأما قلبه فمبتعد عني بعيداً 7 وباطلا ًيعبدونني وهم يعلمون تعاليم هي وصايا الناس 8 لأنكم تركتم وصية الله وتتمسكون بتقليد الناس غسل الأباريق والكؤوس وأمورا أخر كثيرة مثل هذه تفعلون ...  ليس شيء من خارج الانسان إذا دخل فيه يقدر أن ينجسه لكن الأشياء التي تخرج منه هي التي تنجس الإنسان 16 ان كان لأحد أذنان للسمع فليسمع ... لأنه من الداخل من قلوب الناس تخرج الأفكار الشريرة زنى فسق قتل 22 سرقة طمع خبث مكر عهارة عين شريرة تجديف كبرياء جهل 23 جميع هذه الشرور تخرج من الداخل و تنجس الإنسان" (مر5:7-23)
ووضح العهد الجديد أهمية الصلاح الروحى على غسيل الجسد فى رسالة العبرانيين "وهي قائمة بأطعمة وأشربة وغسلات مختلفة وفرائض جسدية فقط موضوعة إلى وقت الإصلاح" (عب10:9)

ثالثاً:- غسيل الجسد لعدم التظاهر والكبرياء كالمرائين
فقد كانوا فى العهد القديم عندما يصومون يصرخون وينوحون ويتوسدون الرماد آخذون منه على رؤسهم ممزقين ثيابهم فيعرف كل الناس أنهم صائمين لكن السيد أمرنا بغسيل رؤوسنا لئلا نظهر للناس صائمين ونحن نعتبر هذا الغسيل جزء من الصوم والعبادة "وأما أنت فمتى صمت فادهن رأسك واغسل وجهك 18 لكي لا تظهر للناس صائماً بل لأبيك الذي في الخفاء فأبوك الذي يرى في الخفاء يجازيك علانية" (مت17:6&18)

رابعاً:- الغسيل الروحى
فهناك غسيل التوبة وهو أن نغسل أقدام المخلص بالدموع كما فعلت المرأة الخاطئة
"ثم التفت الى المراة و قال لسمعان اتنظر هذه المراة اني دخلت بيتك و ماء لاجل رجلي لم تعط و اما هي فقد غسلت رجلي بالدموع و مسحتهما بشعر راسها" (لو44:7)
"والآن لماذا تتوانى قم واعتمد واغسل خطاياك داعياً باسم الرب" (أع16:22)
"لنتقدم بقلب صادق في يقين الإيمان مرشوشة قلوبنا من ضمير شرير ومغتسلة اجسادنا بماء نقي" (عب22:10)

خامساً:- غسيل الإتضاع وهو أن نغسل بعضنا أرجل بعض
لما أراد المخلص ربنا أن يغسل أرجل تلاميذه شاهده بطرس وهو يصب فى مغسل ليغسل أرجلهم إمتنع ظاناً أن السيد سيغسل أرجلهم كغسيل الجسد فقط فقال له السيد "ان كنت لا اغسلك فليس لك معي نصيب" (يو7:13)
ثم قال لهم "فان كنت و انا السيد و المعلم قد غسلت ارجلكم فانتم يجب عليكم ان يغسل بعضكم ارجل بعض" (يو14:13)
وعن الأرامل فى تيموثاوس الأولى اللواتى يخترن للخدمة قيل أنهن يغسلن أرجل القديسين المقصود بها ليس غسل الأرجل الجسدية ولكن إتضاعهن تحت أرجل المؤمنين "مشهودا لها في أعمال صالحة أن تكن قد ربت الأولاد أضافت الغرباء غسلت أرجل القديسين ساعدت المتضايقين إتبعت كل عمل صالح" (1تى10:5)

سادساً:- غسيل الإقتبال للمسيح أى المعمودية
"لكي يقدسها مطهراً إياها بغسل الماء بالكلمة 27 لكي يحضرها لنفسه كنيسة مجيدة لادنس فيها ولا غضن أو شيء من مثل ذلك بل تكون مقدسة وبلا عيب" (أف26:5) وغسل الماء هنا ليس مجرداً ولكنه مصحوباً بكلمة الله الذى يقدس الماء لكى تأخذ قدرة على تقديس المومنين
"4 ولكن حين ظهر لطف مخلصنا الله وإحسانه 5 لا بأعمال في بر عملناها نحن بل بمقتضى رحمته خلصنا بغسل الميلاد الثاني و تجديد الروح القدس 6 الذي سكبه بغنى علينا بيسوع المسيح مخلصنا" (تى4:3-6)*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (25 ديسمبر 2011)

Fr.markorios قال:


> *ماهو الوضوء سوى غسل الإنسان يدية ورجليه ورأسه قبل الصلاة
> لذلك بالنسبة للمسيحيين فهم لابد أن يحضروا الصلوات والجسد فى حالة نظيفة
> والكاهن يغسل يديه ثلاث مرات فى القداس الإلهى مرتين بالماء والثالثة بالبخور ولما يغسل يديه بالماء يغسل على ثلاث مرات فيقول فى أول مرة "أغسل يدىَّ بالنقاوة فأطوف مذبحك يارب لأسمع صوت تسبيحك" ثم يقول فى الثانية "إنضح علىَّّ بزوفاك فأطهر" وفى الثالثة يقول "إغسلنى فأبيض أكثر من الثلج"
> ولكن ليس هذا هو المهم ولكن المهم هو نظافة الداخل أيضاً وهناك العديد من الآيات التى تتكلم عن نظافة الداخل فهو أهم من الخارج
> ...



*هذا كلام شامل متكامل

يظهر الفارق بين طريق النور ، الذى فيه كل شيئ مبنى على معنى ، وبين طريق الظلام الذى كل من يسلك فيه لا يدرى ماذا يفعل ولا لماذا يفعل

++ فغسل الجسد جزء من الغسل الشامل للإنسان : جسداً ونفساً وروحاً

+++ ومثلما قال الرب : تفعلوا هذه ولا تتركوا تلك

فإننا نفعل كل هذه الأمور معاً ، ولكن مع فارق ، هو أننا نفعله بفكر مستنير 

يبتغى القداسة من الخارج والداخل معاً

فإن الرب قال : لكى يكون الخارج نقياً : نقى أولاً داخل الكاس ، فحينئذ يصير الخارج أيضاً نقياً


فإنه يقول :" أولاً " ، بمعنى أن يكون الإهتمام الأول فى التوبة 

وكونه أولاً ، يعنى أن له ثانى ، وهو النظافة الخارجية أيضاً ، نظافة الجسد والحواس كالسمع والنظر واللسان

أى أن النتيجة ستكون نقاوة داخلية وخارجياً معاً
*


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (25 ديسمبر 2011)

الوضوء فى الاسلام ليس للنظافه

الوضوء بيغسل الذنوب   :smil16:

عشان كده مستحب لو الشخص وضوئه ما اتنقضش وجه وقت الصلاه

يتوضى تانى عشان ينزل البلاوى اللى عملها ما بين الصلاه دى واللى قبلها leasantr


[FONT=&quot]*روي عن أبي هريرة أنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إذا  توضأ العبد المسلم فغسل وجهه خرجت من وجهه كل خطيئة نظر إليها بعينيه مع  الماء فإذا غسل يديه خرجت من يديه كل خطيئة بطشتها يداه مع الماء فإذا غسل  رجليه خرجت كل خطيئة مشتها رجلاه مع الماء، حتى يخرج نقياً من الذنوب) [أخرجه مسلم].*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot]*روي عن عثمان رضي الله عنه أنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من توضأ فأحسن الوضوء خرجت خطاياه من جسده حتى تخرج من تحت أظفاره) [رواه مسلم].*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*:010105~332:*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*إذن ، فإنه ليس للنظافة

وهو أيضاً لا يمحو الذنوب ، لأن مياه المحيط كله لا تمحو ذنباً واحداً ، بل التوبة إلى الإله الحقيقى ماحى الذنوب

وما يزيد كونه ليس للنظافة ، أنه ليس غسلاً كاملاً لكل الجسد ، بل لقطع منه فقط

وما يؤكد أنه ليس للنظافة ، إستخدام التراب لإتمامه

++++ إذن ، فلماذا تريدنا أن نتبع شيئاً أحمقاً كهذا

++++ وأما عندنا نحن ، فكما ذكر إخوتى الأحباء ، فالتوبة هى التى تمحو الخطايا ، كما أنه يوجد الإستحمام الكامل من أجل النظافة الخارجية أيضاً
*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*صلاتكم تهتم بوضوء لا يطهر الجسم و لا ينفع شيئا ...
مجرد تقليد بدوي أعمى لشخص مدعي جاهل ....
و اما صلاتنا فهي من القلب و نعتني يطهارة القلب ....فهي علاقة مع الرب ...نكلمة في كل شئ و طهارة البدن واجبـــــــة ! هل فهمت 
اما أنتم فالصلاه فرض بالنسبة لكم و كل شئ يبطلها لأنها علاقة ركيكة منكم مع الهكم المزيف ! 
*


----------



## aymonded (25 ديسمبر 2011)

ما يبطل الصلاة يا صديقي الحلو ويجعل الله لا يسمع هو تلوث القلب بالخطية وعدم التوبة ، فالتوبة ضرورة الصلاة مع الإيمان والثقة في الله الحي قبل كل شيء، وأن لم توجد توبة وإيمان فباطلة كل صلاة وباطل كل طهارة للجسد أو البدن حتى لو استحمى الإنسان بعطر الكون كله، فأنه سيصير مرفوضاً امام الله القدوس الحي، ونظافة الجسد ليست هي الأساس بل القلب وطهارته من الداخل، وليس معنى ذلك الوقوف امام الله باستهانة وفي قذارة، لأن الله له كل الاحترام والمهابة فهو سيد عظيم مهوب مخوف مملوء مجداً، أقبل مني كل الاحترام لشخصك المحبوب، وآسف لردي مرتين لأني لم استطع الإضافة على الرد السابق....
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 ديسمبر 2011)

* بالنسبة للوضوء كانت ممارسة قديمة تعود جذورها الى السومريين حيث كانت  لطرد الشياطين. والحقيقية بأن الوضوء هو طقس قديم في العبادات الآسيوية  القديمة، ففي النصوص الآرية التي تعود الى قبل نشوء الزردشتية نجد الوضوء  كطقس لعبادة الشمس، ذلك نجده في السفر الاري أبستامبا. وانتقل الوضوء
 الى الزردشتية لكي يكون له مكانه هاما قبل كل صلاة. وتصر النصوص الزردشتية  على ضرورة أن يسبق كل صلاة وضوء ذلك نجده في سفر ساددار والاصحاح خمسين.   ونرى في سفر شياستلاياست أن من لا يتوضاء قبل
أن يصلي يشين الشمس، وكأن الشمس هي ممثلة عى الالهة في مراقبة الزردشتي في  ما هو إذا كان هو فعلاً يتوضئ قبل كل صلاة بحسب المراسيم. ونجد مراسيم  الوضوء مع غسل الرجلين واليدين واليجه والوجه مطابقة تماماً كما
في الإسلام. لقد تبنت معظم الديانات الوثنية في منطقة الشرق الأوسط زمن  محمد وما سبقه من عصور قد تبنت أسلوب الفرس في الصلوات الخمسة التي يسبق كل  صلاة منها وضوء. والإسلام كونه قد نشأ في منطقة كانت
في أتصالات مع الفرس ومع مناطق أزدهرت بها ديانات قامت بمناطق حكم بها الفرس مثل بلاد ما بين النهرين
قد كرر نفس الطقوس من جهة الصلاة والوضوء. نعلم بأن الفرس قد احتلوا الخليج  العربي وفي وقت معين قد احتلوا أيضاً اليمن لذلك تأثيرهم على القرآن كان  كبيراً جداً. من الديانات التي نشأت في ما بين النهرين وأنتشرت في وقت لاحق  في شمال شبه الجزيرة العربية ومكة كانت المانوية التي كانت تدعى في مكة  بالزندقة. لقد تركت المانوية
وهي ديانة قد أسسها ماني في القرن الثالث ميلادياً تركت تأثيرها على صلوات  محمد. فهناك تطابق بين الصلوات المانوية وركعاتها والاسلامية. في كتاب  كنزربا وهو الكتاب الرئيسي للمندائيين نرى جبرائيل يُعّلم آدم وضوء الصلاة  ثلاث مرات في اليوم ومرتين في الليل، ذلك نجده في كنزربا الكتاب الأول  والتسبيح الثاني. الامر الذي يُذكرنا بدعاء محمد أن جبريل علمه هو وخديجة  الصلوات الخمسة وأسلوب الوضوء. عندما كان القريشيون يرون محمد
 وهو يصلي ويتوضاء قد نعتوه بأنه صابيء ونعتوا المسلمين بالصابئيين مما يدل  على أن طقوس الصابئيين كانت مألوفة على قريش. ليست فقط قبيلة قريش قد حكمت  على المسلمون أنهم صابئيون نسبة لنوع صلواتهم ووضوئهم ولكن قبائل أخرى قد  اتبعت نفس الحكم.
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 ديسمبر 2011)

Fr.markorios قال:


> *ماهو الوضوء سوى غسل الإنسان يدية ورجليه ورأسه قبل الصلاة
> لذلك بالنسبة للمسيحيين فهم لابد أن يحضروا الصلوات والجسد فى حالة نظيفة
> والكاهن يغسل يديه ثلاث مرات فى القداس الإلهى مرتين بالماء والثالثة بالبخور ولما يغسل يديه بالماء يغسل على ثلاث مرات فيقول فى أول مرة "أغسل يدىَّ بالنقاوة فأطوف مذبحك يارب لأسمع صوت تسبيحك" ثم يقول فى الثانية "إنضح علىَّّ بزوفاك فأطهر" وفى الثالثة يقول "إغسلنى فأبيض أكثر من الثلج"
> ولكن ليس هذا هو المهم ولكن المهم هو نظافة الداخل أيضاً وهناك العديد من الآيات التى تتكلم عن نظافة الداخل فهو أهم من الخارج
> ...



*ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا ابونا مرقريوس .....*


----------



## My Rock (25 ديسمبر 2011)

لا داعي لمضيعة الوقت والجهد مع هذا العضو الذي له اكثر من عضوية واكثر من اساءة.
نكتفي بما قدمناه من اجوبة ونغلق الموضوع لكي لا نساير السفهاء في سفهم.


----------

